# Frosty the snowman Carrousel



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 4, 2011)

This little project was quite fun! The plans are in the current issue of Wood Magazine.
I didn’t follow the plans though. Just used their dimensions.
They want you to use a jig saw, bandsaw and router. I have a lathe!
It is made with a solid Walnut base and cherry deck and canopy along with a walnut finial on top.
The wood is from WoodtickGreg's stash!
The music played is “Frosty the Snowman”

Enjoy, Thanks for looking!










http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/257546-438x.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely a fun looking project and well done I might add. I like doing projects for the holiday because they don't sit around all year. When Christmas comes around the next year, it's always nice to pull out those projects and reflect on them. Very nice work. Don't forget to put the date on the bottom so that you don't find yourself wondering when you made it.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 4, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Definitely a fun looking project and well done I might add. I like doing projects for the holiday because they don't sit around all year. When Christmas comes around the next year, it's always nice to pull out those projects and reflect on them. Very nice work. Don't forget to put the date on the bottom so that you don't find yourself wondering when you made it.



Thanks Ken, I think Im gonna make one (of a different type) every year to show my skill progress.
This was very very simple scrollwork and I still had problems! Much respect to you sir!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2011)

Now that is slick! 

(Word of honor I wrote that without even thinking about your username lol).


----------



## JMC (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Now that is slick!
> 
> (Word of honor I wrote that without even thinking about your username lol).



now thats funny!


----------



## CodyS (Dec 10, 2011)

very nice!


----------

